# How To Get New Arbor Press Off Of Semi Truck???



## Shadowdog500 (Feb 29, 2016)

I just took advantage of Enco's Leap day sale (25% off plus free truck shipping) and ordered a 3 ton ratcheting arbor press for $147 to my door.

It is a truck delivery, and now I'm wondering how to get it off of the truck?   Its 148 lb. which is just under the weight limit for liftgate service, but is a bit more that I want to wrestle off of a 4 foot high trailer(I messed up my lower back up doing this years ago and don't want to repeat the same mistake twice.) 

Im thinking about putting a table on the top of my "under lift transmission jack", so I can at least get it off the truck and into my shop.  I can probably slide it off of the trans jack onto my workbench when I get it in the shop.

If anyone has any suggestions, Im all ears.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 29, 2016)

Got a neighbor or relative that can help you get it off the jack and onto its new perch??  Please don't try to wrestle it by yourself, it is just too heavy.

I recently purchased a new 18"x4" surface plate from Enco, weighs in just under 200 lbs.  Had it delivered to my work, where it was placed in the back of my pickup with a forklift when they took it off the truck. When I got it home my son and I easily carried it into the basement and set it on its stand.

Congrats on the new arbor press, though!


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Feb 29, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> Got a neighbor or relative that can help you get it off the jack and onto its new perch??  Please don't try to wrestle it by yourself, it is just too heavy.
> 
> I recently purchased a new 18"x4" surface plate from Enco, weighs in just under 200 lbs.  Had it delivered to my work, where it was placed in the back of my pickup with a forklift when they took it off the truck. When I got it home my son and I easily carried it into the basement and set it on its stand.
> 
> Congrats on the new arbor press, though!



Thanks,  Ive been waiting for a deal to come along on an arbor press for awhile now.

Great idea, Once i get it in the shop, I can wait for a friend or neighbor to help me get it off of the truck.

I cant guarantee someone else will be available when the truck shows up.  I expect I will be going home from work for a few hours waiting for the truck to show up.   

Another plan is to find out the nearest freight terminal and pick it up there with someone else at my leisure.  I need to see what trucking company ENCO ships with before I can locate the nearest terminal.

Chris


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 29, 2016)

Picking it up at the terminal isn't a bad idea either. They'll set it right into the back of your pickup with the forklift. But, you don't get to choose which company hauls it, and you don't get to choose whose terminal it ends up at. So, it could end up a fair piece away from home.

You could set a couple of planks on the back of the delivering truck with the other end of the planks in your pickup, then just slide the box down the planks into your pickup. Sliding 150 lbs is easy. Picking it up is another story.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 29, 2016)

Terry has a good idea about sliding it into a pick up. I have done this, or you and the driver can lower it into your pick up bed, it's not that far from the deck of the truck to your p.u. bed. Then you can get help to get it into your shop.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 29, 2016)

Those drivers are only required to move the item to the tail of the trailer or truck body. Some will help you a little, some will not, so don't depend on the driver to do so. You need to have a quick and easy plan that will work without his help. Depending on the size of the box, it will probably be strapped to a pallet. So this might work:

Back your pickup up to the back of the delivery truck with your tailgate down.
The truck driver will tailgate the box/pallet for you.
You climb into the back of your pickup and slide the pallet towards your pickup until you can simply let your end of the pallet down onto the bed of the pickup.
Lift up the far end of the pallet so that you stand it up on end and let the driver drive away.
Now lay the pallet down on the bed of your pickup.
Done deal until you have help to get it out of the pickup.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 29, 2016)

I think Terry has the ticket here. Sliding it down to the pickup bed is an easy deal. I've used an aluminum scaffold ramp in the past, but a 2x8 or such would be fine. Normally I just run the backhoe bucket up to the rear of the truck  and  slide it in, but I realize not everyone has this option. Hope it all goes well, and please post some pics. Mike


----------



## Bob Sorenson (Feb 29, 2016)

FOMOGO said:


> I think Terry has the ticket here. Sliding it down to the pickup bed is an easy deal. I've used an aluminum scaffold ramp in the past, but a 2x8 or such would be fine. Normally I just run the backhoe bucket up to the rear of the truck  and  slide it in, but I realize not everyone has this option. Hope it all goes well, and please post some pics. Mike


I had a 1100#mill delivered to rural address. I had paid for the lift gate service, $35.
Delivery driver didn't want to park on the street. I offered $50 dollars. He walked across my bridge, up my driveway and asked if he commonplace it on my concrete pad.
He had me standout in the road and flag traffic. The driver backed into my driveway all the way up to the house. Used his lift gate to lower to the ground. Then he moved it INTO my garage.
Expensive, yes. Easy on my back, yes.  Worth it to me.

Bob


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Feb 29, 2016)

Great ideas here.   The only "pickup" type of vehicle I have is my old Willys Jeep.  I just went out and measured the height of the back and it is 41"  I could probably make a temporary deck the appropriate height by stacking a pallet or two in the back of my jeep.  

Chris


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 1, 2016)

I AM IN THE MARKET FOR A RATCHET PRESS .
I WISH YOU HAD SUPPLIED A PROMO CODE FOR THE SALE . 

AS FOR UNLOADING IT , I USE AN ENGINE CRANE FOR THOSE JOBS .


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 1, 2016)

I am a freight truck driver, I do this sort of thing 5 days a week.
Terrys sugestion of sliding it in the back of the pickup is the best way. Just last week I delivered a V-8 engine that way.
The freight co should call to set up an appropriate date for delivery, ask then what there location is, and do a "dock pickup" if the milage isint terrible.
I have had people ask me to deliver to a local business that they have arranged with. The business unloded from my trailer to his pickup.
Most freight companys will work with you on delivering, as the more they have to haul your stuff around, the less money they make.


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 1, 2016)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200631993_200631993


these work great...love mine


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Mar 1, 2016)

RIMSPOKE said:


> I AM IN THE MARKET FOR A RATCHET PRESS .
> I WISH YOU HAD SUPPLIED A PROMO CODE FOR THE SALE .
> 
> AS FOR UNLOADING IT , I USE AN ENGINE CRANE FOR THOSE JOBS .



The sale ended about 1.5 hours ago but perhaps they will allow a late arrival or will extend the sale for the day.

Here are the codes.


"Don't miss this double offer: 25% off* plus free ground shipping* on all orders! Truck shipments too! No product exclusions! To take advantage of this double offer, use both promo codes: *LPYR25* and *LPYRFF* prior to checkout.
Hurry, log on to use-enco.com today! Both offers expire 2/29/16 at 11pm ET!"

Enco sales happen almost weekly so this deal will come along again.   However free truck shiping along with 25% off only happens a couple times a year.  I waited a while for this sale, and when I got the sale announcement e-mail this morning I puled the trigger.

If you don't get Enco sales e-mails, you may want to sign up for them.

Chris


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Mar 1, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> I am a freight truck driver, I do this sort of thing 5 days a week.
> Terrys sugestion of sliding it in the back of the pickup is the best way. Just last week I delivered a V-8 engine that way.
> The freight co should call to set up an appropriate date for delivery, ask then what there location is, and do a "dock pickup" if the milage isint terrible.
> I have had people ask me to deliver to a local business that they have arranged with. The business unloded from my trailer to his pickup.
> ...




Thanks for the info!  I will ask about Dock pickup once I get the call.

Chris


----------



## P T Schram (Mar 1, 2016)

Engine hoist.

Easy answer for me.

Those damn hoists are so handy for everything!


----------



## TommyD (Mar 1, 2016)

I've got a John Deere compact tractor with a front end loader and backhoe, BOTH have proven invaluable when I've had to move heavy items around. My back can go out with just a sneeze so I try to take it easy on it but it doesn't always work out...


----------



## MetalMan1309 (Mar 1, 2016)

I also think an engine crane is a great idea, we used an engine crane to lift a 1000 pound split bed lathe out of an old army truck and the bed was 4 feet off the ground, so they could easily get into the back of a box truck, but if you have a gravel driveway you might want to lay down something like plywood for the crane to roll on.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Mar 6, 2016)

I wan't to thank everyone for their comments!   It is in my shop and all set up.

The box turned out to be an easy two person lift, and we just put it in the back of my Jeep.  I was all set up to use my engine crane to transfer it from my jeep to my workbench, but when I went to see how heavy it really was, I found that it is easy to bear hug and carry the bare frame the 10 feet to my workbench.  If I ever had another delivered I would think nothing of unloading it from the truck myself, by lifting each component out of the truck. Im also a big guy who weighs more than I care to admit.   The setup was straight forward, even though no documentation of any kind was provided.  I know I will have questions on recommended mounting location, lubrication etc. but for now I'm going to set it on my workbench with the plan of trying a few locations in my shop to see what works best.  It's funny that I can find tons of information on every aspect of every other shop tool,  but I can't find and good information on anything related arbor press.​​Here is a video of my unboxing and setup:





I figured I would share the little bit of information I have in case others were eying this press.  So far I'm pretty happy, but I won't do a tool review on ant item I haven't used for a while.

Thanks Again,

Chris


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 6, 2016)

THANKS FOR POSTING . $147 IS A BARGAIN  ! I DO INTEND TO GET ONE OF THESE , 
I MISSED THE LEAP DAY SALE BECAUSE I COULDN'T FIND THE PROMO CODES BEFORE THEY EXPIRED . 

I HAVE SINCE FOUND A CURRENT SOURCE OF CODES ON THE ENCO FACEBOOK PAGE . 

I HAVE A 2 TON ROYERSFORD EXCELSIOR PRESS BUT IT WON'T OPEN UP TO THE 12" 
I NEED FOR MY KEYWAY BROACHES .  A RATCHET ARM IS THE ICING ON THE CAKE .


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Mar 6, 2016)

RIMSPOKE said:


> THANKS FOR POSTING . $147 IS A BARGAIN  ! I DO INTEND TO GET ONE OF THESE ,
> I MISSED THE LEAP DAY SALE BECAUSE I COULDN'T FIND THE PROMO CODES BEFORE THEY EXPIRED .
> 
> I HAVE SINCE FOUND A CURRENT SOURCE OF CODES ON THE ENCO FACEBOOK PAGE .
> ...



I just read your post and went out and measured mine.  It has a little over 12" clearance from the base to the ram without the pressure plate installed.  The pressure plate is 1" thick so it is only a little over 11" with the pressure plate installed.   I don't know if that is a limiting factor for you.

It is also a little over 5-3/4 from the back to the center of the ram, but you can still press the center of a 12" diameter but the press point easily.

Here is the link to an unlisted  youtube video that i just made with the measurements 






Chris


----------



## marcusp323 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just ordered one today, they had another 25% off + free shipping so figured what the hey, I'll get one. Probably won't use it much, but for those times when I really NEED one, bet it'll be a blessing.
Mark


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 29, 2016)

I usually just tell the driver it's his problem to get it off the truck because it's not delivered til then.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 29, 2016)

WHEN MINE CAME , THE DRIVER HELPED ME GET IT DOWN . 
A HAND TRUCK GOT IT OVER TO THE SHOP & IT WAS TAKEN UP STAIRS 
IN PIECES TO MAKE THE JOB A LITTLE EASIER . 

HERE IT IS ON THE PM-727M STAND .  

I HAVE PLANS IN THE WORKS TO INSTALL A BIGGER HAND WHEEL & MOUNT A LITTLE BUCKET 
ON THE CABINET DOOR TO CATCH FALLING SHAFTS , BEARINGS & BROACHING RODS .


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 29, 2016)

marcusp323 said:


> Just ordered one today, they had another 25% off + free shipping so figured what the hey, I'll get one. Probably won't use it much, but for those times when I really NEED one, bet it'll be a blessing.
> Mark


Hah me too. Great minds think alot.


----------



## bearbon (Mar 30, 2016)

One of the most valuable pieces of equipment in my shop is my Wesco hydraulic lift truck. It's like a hand truck with a platform that pumps up to over 4 ft with a foot pedal. It's saved my back for many years and has lifted over 400 lbs with ease. Once you let the platform all the way down you just use it like a hand truck. They're expensive new but you can find them on eBay or Craigslist from time to time. If you have a pickup truck maybe you can use a plank from the delivery truck to your bed and slide it down.


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 30, 2016)

I only had one truck delivery from Enco.  It was the small horizontal band saw on-sale and free truck delivery.  I don't remember if it was on the order page or  if the trucking company called to see if it was a residential address.
Anyway, lift gate truck arrives, driver not only got the box in the ground, he put it in the garage and helped me open the box to inspect it.
I guess it depends upon the driver and company policy.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 30, 2016)

Getting heavy stuff off a truck is easy. Oh you meant in one piece. Carry on.


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 30, 2016)

RIMSPOKE said:


> WHEN MINE CAME , THE DRIVER HELPED ME GET IT DOWN .
> A HAND TRUCK GOT IT OVER TO THE SHOP & IT WAS TAKEN UP STAIRS
> IN PIECES TO MAKE THE JOB A LITTLE EASIER .
> 
> ...



You have a sweet setup with that NICE finger brake, I've been looking around for one, and can not believe the prices they command.  3 times what I paid for my mill.  What kind of arbor press is that?


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 31, 2016)

You have a sweet setup with that NICE finger brake, I've been looking around for one, and can not believe the prices they command.  3 times what I paid for my mill.  What kind of arbor press is that? 

THE BRAKE IS A PEXTO 24" MODEL AND YES IT IS VERY NICE . I JUST COULD NOT PASS IT UP FOR $1400 .
I AM IN THE PROCESS OF PUTTING DI-ACRO MICROMETER DIALS ON THE BACKSTOP SO I WILL HAVE THE BEST OF BOTH .  

THE ARBOR PRESS IS A STRAIGHT OUT OF THE BOX ENCO THAT THIS THREAD IS DISCUSSING . 
IT'S A 3 TON MODEL . NOT AMERICAN QUALITY BUT CERTAINLY UP TO THE JOB .  . 

IF YOU CAN GET ONE OF THEM AT A DISCOUNT COMBINED WITH FREE SHIPPING , 
IT's THE BEST DEAL YOU WILL FIND ON A PRESS OF THIS SIZE NEW OR USED .


----------



## Reeltor (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for the info on your press and brake


----------



## marcusp323 (Mar 31, 2016)

My press arrived today, strapped to a pallet & on a truck with a liftgate. Piece of cake to wheel off & then move to the hand truck.

Here's what my box looked like, must be cause I'm closer to China 





So far so good









Now to get busy building something to mount it to. Well, maybe next rainy day. Hear the beckon of the rifle range.................
Mark


----------



## arvidj (Apr 1, 2016)

Add me to the list of 'could not pass up the discount and free shipping'.

Arrived today. Driver helped me get it off the back of the truck and onto the ground. Two wheeler used to get it in the garage. Now just need to figure out a stand and to get it into the basement.

I'm not sure how many more "discounts and free shipping"s I can afford!


----------



## hman (Apr 1, 2016)

arvidj said:


> I'm not sure how many more "discounts and free shipping"s I can afford!


Durn!  That one *really* hits home!


----------



## MozamPete (Apr 2, 2016)

Shadowdog500 said:


> Here is a video of my unboxing and setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the videos.
One thing, can you put up some detailed pictures of the ratchet mechanism and how the finger is disengaged when the handle is right back. I'm contemplating if it would be possible to manufacture the components to convert my old arbor press to a ratcheting type.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Apr 2, 2016)

THERE IS PART OF THE CASTING THAT ACTS AS A CAM .

WHEN THE LEVER IS FULLY RETRACTED , A PIN RIDES UP ON THE CAM
AND LIFTS THE PAWL JUST HIGH ENOUGH TO CLEAR THE TEETH . 

THIS ALLOWS FREE POSITIONING OF THE SHAFT & RAM .

WHEN THE LEVER IS PULLED FORWARD , THE PIN RIDES DOWN THE CAM
ALLOWING THE PAWL TO ENGAGE THE NEXT AVAILABLE RATCHET TOOTH .


----------



## carlquib (Apr 2, 2016)

This is how I mounted my arbor press.  





The only thing I do if I'm pressing something longer than the press throat I use a couple stout c clamps to clamp the front of the press to the stand.  I have always intended to bolt the front to the stand but haven't gotten around to it yet.   It needs to be bolted to the floor too but I'm not sure where it is going to end up, I may just add some angle out the front with a platform then all the force is contained in the frame.

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Apr 4, 2016)

Darn,   I thought this tread ended on page 1. I just noticed page 2 with everyone buying their presses in the last week.

Congrats on everyone on their new arbor presses.  I'm jealous that everyone else here seems to have theirs on proper stands already.  Mine is still on my workbench.   I have been using it to press stuff on and off regularly though.

Chris


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Apr 4, 2016)

MozamPete said:


> Thanks for the videos.
> One thing, can you put up some detailed pictures of the ratchet mechanism and how the finger is disengaged when the handle is right back. I'm contemplating if it would be possible to manufacture the components to convert my old arbor press to a ratcheting type.



I can make a close up video of the mechanism in action  if you want.   

Ive seen others modify their non ratcheting arbor presses by installing a big ratchet where the handle goes.

Chris


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Apr 4, 2016)

I HAVE MODIFIED MINE WITH A 10" HAND WHEEL . 
THIS IS KEYED TO THE SHAFT SO YOU CAN GET BOTH HANDS ON IT AND 
ACTUALLY USE IT FOR LIGHTER PRESS WORK WHEN THE RATCHET IS TOO MUCH . 
BEST OF BOTH WORLDS ! 




MY PRESS DID NOT HAVE THE ADVERTISED 12 5/8" MAX OPENING . 
I MANAGED TO FIX IT BY CUTTING AN EXTRA GEAR TOOTH IN THE RACK 
TO RECLAIM THE LOST HEIGHT . IT GOES ALL THE WAY UP NOW .


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Apr 4, 2016)

RIMSPOKE said:


> I HAVE MODIFIED MINE WITH A 10" HAND WHEEL .
> THIS IS KEYED TO THE SHAFT SO YOU CAN GET BOTH HANDS ON IT AND
> ACTUALLY USE IT FOR LIGHTER PRESS WORK WHEN THE RATCHET IS TOO MUCH .
> BEST OF BOTH WORLDS !
> ...



Both look like great mods!!!  Where did you get the bigger wheel from?   I was surprised that the one that is on it wasn't keyed. but I fount that I mostly us mine to position the ram, and hold a little pressure while i reach for the handle.   After using this ratcheting model, I couldn't even imagine going bach to a regular one. 

What profile cutter did you use in your mill to cut that extra tooth?  I may have to do that mod.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Apr 5, 2016)

I GOT THE 10" WHEEL ON E-BAY FOR 20 BUCKS . THE SWING ON MY LATHE IS 11" . 
IT HAD A SQUARE TAPERED HOLE THAT I BORED OUT TO 1.250"




I USED THE PRESS TO MAKE PARTS FOR ITSELF HERE IT IS BROACHING THE FIRST OF 2 KEY SLOTS .



THE CUTTER FOR THE GEAR TOOTH IS A SINGLE FLUTE DEAL THAT I GROUND BY HAND FROM AN OLD 3/8" ENDMILL .
IT DOES NOT HAVE TO BE PERFECT , JUST CLEARANCE TO THE LAST TOOTH .
BY THE WAY , THE PITCH OF THE RACK IS 11mm .

HERE IS THE GEARSHAFT AFTER IT WAS TURNED DOWN AND  THE SPACER & 3/16" KEYS IN PLACE  .



THE M8 HOLE IN THE CENTER IS FOR THE BOLT THAT KEEPS THE NEW HANDWHEEL
IN PLACE . I USED THE BRASS BECAUSE IT's NICE MATERIAL & I HAVE PLENTY OF IT .
I MADE THE KEYS FROM 1/4" HEX STOCK OF ALL THINGS .


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Apr 5, 2016)

I just took advantage of Enco's Leap day sale (25% off plus free truck shipping) and ordered a 3 ton ratcheting arbor press for $147 to my door.
Chris

BUT WAIT , THERE's MORE ! 

ENCO DUST DROPPED THE STANDARD PRICE FROM $196.54 TO $175.95 . 
THAT MEANS YOU COULD GET ONE DELIVERED OR $131.96 WITH MAXIMUM DISCOUNTS . 

BOY DO I FEEL FOOLISH , OR DO I NEED ANOTHER ONE ?


3 Ton Pressure, Ratchet Leverage, Manual Power Arbor Press
*Machine Type:* Mechanical
*Pressure:* 3
*Maximum Work Diameter (Inch):* 12
*Base Length (Inch):* 18

Model #805-1035
Low Price: $196.54 ea   $175.95 ea  
Availability: In Stock
Quantity Master Catalog Page 601


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 5, 2016)

You have two hands, you need two arbor presses!


----------



## shott8283 (Apr 5, 2016)

anyone have the code to get the 25% and free ship?


----------



## Reeltor (Apr 5, 2016)

Enco doesn't offer the free truck shipping too often, anyone know if you can pick it up at one of their facilities without paying for shipping?


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Apr 6, 2016)

shott8283 said:


> anyone have the code to get the 25% and free ship?



The codes change regularly, and most are only available for a day.  
Go to their website and sign up to receive all of the promotional offers via e-mail.

Chris


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Apr 6, 2016)

RIMSPOKE said:


> I just took advantage of Enco's Leap day sale (25% off plus free truck shipping) and ordered a 3 ton ratcheting arbor press for $147 to my door.
> Chris
> 
> BUT WAIT , THERE's MORE !
> ...



If the sales line up to get it for $131.96  that would be a crazy good price,and everyone should pull the trigger on one!  
Once i make a good purchase I never complain if it shows up cheaper later.  I'm still very happy with the $147 price.

Chris


----------



## Reeltor (May 17, 2016)

Today (May 17th) through 11 p.m. ET.
Cyber for 25% off and Monday for Free UPS Ground Shipping.

With that said I just ordered their 3-ton Ratcheting Arbor press that requires Truck Shipping, total price $131.96 and $0 shipping charge.  I called Enco; they verified that the shipping is FREE.

Mike


----------



## sanddan (May 17, 2016)

I just ordered one also, $131.96 and $0 shipping. Gotta love Enco sales.


----------



## Reeltor (May 17, 2016)




----------



## RIMSPOKE (May 17, 2016)

I just ordered one also, $131.96 and $0 shipping. Gotta love Enco sales. 

AND TO THINK , YOU COULD HAVE BOUGHT THE SAME PRESS FOR $338 
AND ANOTHER $145 TO SHIP IT ! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-TON-RATCH...438367?hash=item48881fea9f:g:URAAAOSw9mFWHGNM


----------



## kd4gij (May 17, 2016)

You guys are going to drive the price of that thing up at this rate. Enco will think they are selling it to cheap.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (May 22, 2016)

Reeltor said:


> Today (May 17th) through 11 p.m. ET.
> Cyber for 25% off and Monday for Free UPS Ground Shipping.
> 
> With that said I just ordered their 3-ton Ratcheting Arbor press that requires Truck Shipping, total price $131.96 and $0 shipping charge.  I called Enco; they verified that the shipping is FREE.
> ...





sanddan said:


> I just ordered one also, $131.96 and $0 shipping. Gotta love Enco sales.





RIMSPOKE said:


> I just ordered one also, $131.96 and $0 shipping. Gotta love Enco sales.
> 
> AND TO THINK , YOU COULD HAVE BOUGHT THE SAME PRESS FOR $338
> AND ANOTHER $145 TO SHIP IT !
> ...





Wow!!!  you guys really made out on  that price!!!!

Chris


----------



## Reeltor (May 22, 2016)

Trucking company called Friday asking if I'd like delivery on Monday or would Tuesday be better.
I wonder if Enco would have waived the $100 lift-gate truck charge?
I just didn't want to push my luck 
I can't find a used one for this price.  I saw the ebay price for the same press; its way outside my budget.  Now if you want a U.S.A made Drake, the 3 ton model is only $1,450
I expect to be very happy with the $131.96 from Enco.


----------



## Reeltor (May 23, 2016)

For anyone who was on the fence on an arbor press, check the Enco Discount posts, 25% off and Free Shipping until the end of the month.
Box and Pan breaks are on sale, 25% off and the free shipping makes having one real tempting


----------



## Reeltor (May 24, 2016)

Arbor Press arrived today, box all torn up.  Trucking company did send a lift gate truck and the driver was only too happy to roll it to my garage.  He opened it up and we found that at a minimum the handwheel was missing.  Quick call to Enco and they told me to refuse shipment, because they don't keep parts for these in-stock.  Should have another one delivered by next week.

Bottom line is, if you buy one, open the box and check for damage and missing parts.

Mike


----------



## Shadowdog500 (May 26, 2016)

Reeltor said:


> Arbor Press arrived today, box all torn up.  Trucking company did send a lift gate truck and the driver was only too happy to roll it to my garage.  He opened it up and we found that at a minimum the handwheel was missing.  Quick call to Enco and they told me to refuse shipment, because they don't keep parts for these in-stock.  Should have another one delivered by next week.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you buy one, open the box and check for damage and missing parts.
> 
> Mike



That stinks that the box was all torn up, but i'm glad Enco in making good by sending you another one.
My box was in shreds as well, but for the price i'm not complaining about the box.  I do wonder how much it would add to the price to have the manufacturer put a proper crate around the box.  the woman at enco told me that the only reason they dont ship the arbor presses UPS is because they wrere destroying the boxes even more that the freight companies.

Chris


----------



## dlane (May 26, 2016)

I once got a small Jet wood lathe delivered by ups , box all tore up opened it up and found a two piece jet wood lathe, bed busted in half. UPS owns that one , jet sent me a new one FedX next day


----------



## Reeltor (May 26, 2016)

Please don't think I'm complaining about the damaged box and having to refuse delivery.  The driver was on the phone with his company and I was going to let him leave it and have Enco send any missing parts.  I made a quick call to Enco, Customer Service, they immediately said to refuse delivery.  It's easier for them to send a new unit than to sort out any parts.  I received a call from Enco yesterday apologizing for the problem. He said he could ship another unit immediately but requires another charge on my credit card that they will credit when the damaged box arrives at their facility or wait until they get the old unit back and then ship.  The difference is first part of next week or the end of the week. 

For the price, free shipping AND a lift gate truck to deliver it, I don't mind waiting.  
There are posts around where posters were complaining about the truck driver.  I haven't received many truck deliveries from Enco but each time the driver was great.  I guess it depends on what trucking company they contract with.


----------

